# Pass Christian MS



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm going to be straying in pass Christian over New Years and was wondering if the surf fishing would be any good for redfish and sandbar sharks. It seems like the fishing isn't to good in ms due to the shallow water


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Cancel comment.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

You won't surf unless you are south of the islands (Cat and Ship) Lake Borgne and the Biloxi Marsh have lots of redfish, trout and small sharks. 

My experience over there is summer fishing so can't offer much as far as winter specifics, though it should be very similar to inshore fishing over this way. Trout should be in deep holes, redfish in the passes, maybe?

Good Luck


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish the Biloxi Bay area fairly often. I've never had much luck out front, inside the islands. In the bays however, the trout will be stacked and reds running. Never caught a shark there.


----------

